# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Curse-Or, le sherif de l'égypte!

## ShinSH

Le mod solo Curse vient de sortir, sur un principe d'épisodes comme les derniers Point and Click à la mode. Vous vous retrouverez au sein d'un univers peuplé de momies et de mystères, sur le moteur d'Half Life 2. Combinant puzzles, pièges, et combats au corps à corps, Curse propose un gameplay séduisant avec seulement deux armes, mais parfaitement complémentaires et bien pensées. Facile et agréable à jouer, doté d'une ambiance visuelle et sonore correcte, ce premier épisode est une petite réussite malgré une durée de vie d'une heure. On attend impatiemment la suite.
 PS: Le site officiel propose un lien vers Fileplanet, mais je vous conseille plutôt d'aller voir du côté des miroirs de ModDB.

Voir la news (4 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Say hello

Un Exhumed-like? (ps1)

----------


## Kadehar

Ca m'a l'air bien sympathique. La vue à la Star Wars Republic Commando est marrante (c'était d'ailleurs un des trucs les plus sympa de ce jeu, avec le petit essuie-glace qui passait quand du sang giclait sur ta visière au corps à corps  :^_^:  ) .

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Un Exhumed-like? (ps1)


PC aussi, mais j'avais la boite US, donc pour moi, c'était Powerslave.  :B):

----------


## Warzlouf

Zeno Clash a donné des idées à certains, à priori...

----------


## Foxone

C'est quand meme, HL² est en train de réussir (surtout son moteur graphique) aussi bien que son ainé ... Sont fort chez Valve n'empeche ...

----------


## zabuza

Bha c'est clairement le point fort souhaité à l'époque par Valve en fournissant un SDK plus que correct. Tu ajoute à cela un "hit" ultra vendu, pour que de nombreuses personnes puissent êre intéressés, et voilà  ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est vachement mignon en tout cas.

----------


## ShinSH

> C'est vachement mignon en tout cas.


C'est ce qui saute au yeux quand on essaye ce mod, ainsi que la jouabilité qui se veut volontairement différente des FPS claissiques, et pas si mal au fond.

----------


## Eprefall

Je l'ai fini (a fond) en 2 heures pour ma part. Je conseille vraiment ce mod il vaut le coup !
L'ambiance est excellente, surtout si on prend le temps d'explorer le jeu à fond.

----------


## Sixfeet5512

Aaaaaahhhh Exhumed.... Ce mod y ressemble un peu ou pas du tout?

C'était bonnard ça!

----------


## ShinSH

Ca n'y ressemble pas vraiment, c'est plus... Mystique, et ca s'éloigne des FPS classiques.

----------


## XWolverine

Ca manque un peu d'explications, quand même. Je suis un peu neuneu, certes, mais j'ai pas tout de suite compris comment utiliser l'arme 2 (le gourdin mystique  ::P: ), ni le rôle des chambres vertes et rouges.
En tout cas, c'est assez beau.

----------


## Vladtepes

Très très joli en effet, et surtout dans une ambiance dépaysante. Les momies sont peut-être un peu faciles à tuer, au début en tout cas...

Toujours pas compris les chambre non plus  :;): 

Edit: En sélectionnant "gameplay demo" dans le menu de départ, tu as le droit à la soluce du premier niveau. Ca spoil un max, mais tu comprends mieux le principe du jeu

----------


## ShinSH

Bah XWolverine, je n'ai pas compris les chambres non plus, mais pour la massue, c'était simple à trouver.

----------


## XWolverine

Dans pas comprendre, je voulais dire qu'on doit passer dans le fog vert pour "activer" la sortie, ce qui n'est pas immédiat à comprendre parce qu'on peut quand même sortir par la porte verte sans (même si on se doute qu'à force d'enlever les grilles, c'est pour y passer, surtout qu'on va pas loin, sinon), mais surtout la rouge, qu'on peut zapper aussi, cette fois sans que ça nous bloque. J'ai fais les 3/4 de Necropolis II avant de zieuter la démo et de voir que je n'avais pas vu l'effluve rouge à suivre ni rendu la clarté au monde  :;): . La rouge du II, on ne peut pas la rater, par contre.

Tiens, sinon, le dernier (enfin, le plus chiant) scarabée du II, on ne peut le faire qu'en sautant sur la tête de la statue puis sur le rebord + retour ou il y a une astuce ? Ca m'a enlevé trop de vie pour esquiver le boss de fin (faudrait que je le refasse, d'ailleurs, en sauvegardant avant, cette fois, ou en apprenant à sauter  ::P: ).

----------


## ShinSH

Etrange, je ne me souviens pas avoir eu la moindre difficulté dans ce mod...

Tu insistes peut être trop sur un chemin alors qu'il y en a un autre plus facile.

----------


## Phantom

En download

----------


## Eprefall

> Tiens, sinon, le dernier (enfin, le plus chiant) scarabée du II, on ne peut le faire qu'en sautant sur la tête de la statue puis sur le rebord + retour ou il y a une astuce ? Ca m'a enlevé trop de vie pour esquiver le boss de fin (faudrait que je le refasse, d'ailleurs, en sauvegardant avant, cette fois, ou en apprenant à sauter ).


Perso j'ai empilé des objets pour pouvoir passer par dessus les scarabées.

----------


## Phantom

> En download


J'aime pas l'arme...ce qui me laisse penser que je pourrai ne pas aimer la wiimote ?

----------


## mellifico

Chuis trop déçu par la massue, pareil...aucun feeling, c'est vraiment nul...A part ça c'est magnifique l'ambiance et tout, mais ce système de secouage de souris je trouve ça navrant, même si ça a le mérite d'innover....

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je viens de le tester.

Je trouve ce mod vraiment superbe. Tout le design est cohérent et le HDR est pour une fois utilisé comme il faut pour simuler le soleil brulant.

Comme tout le monde, je trouve la massue une peu conne à utiliser. Au moins, ça me permet de tester ma souris pour voir si elle ne décroche pas.  ::P: 

L'histoire des portes rouges et vertes, je pense l'avoir compris à la fin seulement.
Apparemment la verte est la solution simple sans combat et la rouge avec combat.
Je vais me le refaire en passant plus par les porte rouge pour voir.  ::): 
D'après le site, il y a des boss que je n'ai pas vu et je pense qu'il y a pas mal d'exploration que j'ai loupé.

----------


## ShinSH

Euh Prince, si mes souvenirs sont bons, il n'y a qu'un seul boss. Et au passage, joli déterrage de topic.  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sur le site, il y a marqué 2...

Et pour le déterrage, c'est parce que je suis en train de me faire tous les mods solo HL2 que tu as mis.  ::P: 
Donc il va y avoir d'autres déterrages.  ::):

----------

